# Tony's  AKA  Southern Garden Scent-



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2009)

What are your must haves from Tony's?

beleieve it or not, I have never placed an order w/ them & am feeling adventurous. 

This is my wish list:

Green Tea & Cucumber [B&BW Type] 
Goddess 
Frosted Pink Cupcake 
Honeysuckle Grapefruit 
Melissa Pear 
Peach & Lotus Blossom 
Pink Sugar 
Rosemary Mint [Aveda Type] 

(Pssst, someone go buy all of my garage sale stuff so I can buy these scents   )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 2, 2009)

Mmmmm I have a wish-list (aka shopping cart) open right now.. 
Let's see, what all is in it at the moment... ?


Amber
Ambrosia
Arabian Spice
Bacci di Miele
Badedas
Baton Rouge
Black Raspberry Vanilla (I ran out)
Black Vetiver Cafe
Blackberry Sage
Boom Berry
Cedar & Sage
Cedar Leaves
Chai Tea
Elixer of Love
Frankincense & Myrrh (ran out)
Frosted Pink Cupcake
Ginger Essence
Goddess
Green Cactus
Green Tweed
Hibiscus
Jo Malone
Kimono
Lemon Sugar
Lemongrass & Sage
Magie Noir
Mata Hari
Moroccan Rain
Om
Red Clover Tea
Turkish Delight
Vervaine Olive Blossom
White Spice
Wild Fig & Cassis


Yeah, I'm a dreamer.. LOL - I could never afford to buy them all but I like to pretend heehee


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never bought from them, either.  It looks like they have great prices and a good selection, along with a great reputation.

I have one great big question I want to ask first thing Monday morning.  
Why does it say that the Pink Sugar is only for soap that is gelled.  I've never run across that kind of warning before.  Any ideas?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

I dunno Deda.

co-op area as to how much it wouold cost to split bottles  .


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

*Tab* - Sandalwood Rose!!!!!!! Even people "who don't like roses" have said they love this scent. I don't tell them what it is until after they sniff it.
*
Deda* - This where I got my Pink Sugar from. About the gelling.........

 It will turn brown in CP. Like a chocolate bar brown. You can call Diana and ask her or ask via the website. I have spoken to her before and she is a very lovely lady!

Their Stress Relief is super fab to me, also.

If it is your first order, note on the home page that there is a coupon code for 10% off for new customers. 



Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, with the amount of $ I just dropped at WSPs 25% off fragrance sale, I won't be ordereing from Tony's for a while :? .


----------



## Barb (Jan 6, 2009)

my fav from tony's are

moonlight path
green clover and aloe
luv spell ( i can live without this one and will use wsp's version it just depends on who has it on sale when i need more, lol )
sweet pea
green tweed
rice flower and shea

they all are used in cp gm soaps and the only one that gives me a hint of problems is the green clover and aloe. it works great without a water discount. 

i have soaped the rosemary mint from there and didn't care for it at all.

i do a blend of their white ginger and amber and hawian ginger and it ends up soap on a stick everytime and needs to be hot processed.

the lilac turns my soaps a weird color, as did their blackberry sage. bright florescent yllw soaps do not sell well here.


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to order some of those scents as well but I don't want to end up having tons of FO's taking over my kitchen like I did when I was in NYC   

Buy maybe someone can help me: I'm having trouble with getting a light pink/baby pink soap color with my white M&P. I'm using Flamingo Pink from WSP. I tested one bar not using any FO so I guess it turned out to be the FO. I'm using Pixie dust FO (Citrus, greens and aloe) from MMS. It is heavenly and I hate to change it but......the soap seems to turn a salmon pink color after a few days. I tried using clear M&P with the same flamingo pink but it is more of a hot pink. Not what I am going for.

Does anyone know another clean scent to use with white M&P that won't turn and retain a true baby pink? Or perhaps a baby pink mica if I end up using clear m&p.


----------

